# [SOLVED] are there any fujifilm digital cameras compatible with windows 7??



## sweetlady (Aug 13, 2003)

i want to buy a fujifilm digital camera from amazon.com and i would like to know which fujifilm digital camera is compatible with windows 7? i have a fujifilm digital camera finepix A500 which is compatible with my xp computer but it's not compatible with my new windows 7 computer. so thats why i have to buy another camera. so please write me back with some camera's that are compatible with windows 7. thanks.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: are there any fujifilm digital cameras compatible with windows 7??*

Allo sweetlady and welcome to the Photographers Corner









I assume you mean the software to transfer the pics from cam to PC?

If so, it's usually quicker (and saves battery-life) to get a card-reader (I think the A500 used XD-cards) then transfer the pics directly - The XD-card appears as another drive in Windows-Explorer.

There's several type available, from 'bay-mounted' units to little plastic blocks that look similar to the USB memory-sticks, the XD-card just slots into the reader - It'll be a lot cheaper than getting a new camera.


----------



## sweetlady (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: are there any fujifilm digital cameras compatible with windows 7??*

omg i didn't know i can do it like that!!!! can i get a 'bay-mounted' units to little plastic blocks that look similar to the USB memory-sticks from amazon.com?? ty.


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: are there any fujifilm digital cameras compatible with windows 7??*

Type in "card reader" in the search box on Amazon and you will be inundated with every size, shape, style, color, and price-point you can possibly imagine...

Something simple and cheap is what I would lean towards.

I found this one right off the bat:
http://www.amazon.com/Kingston-Flas...h Memory Card Reader FCR-HS219/1: Electronics

Can get cheaper yet, but that's a brand I'd trust for most things, and it surely isn't expensive!


----------



## sweetlady (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: are there any fujifilm digital cameras compatible with windows 7??*

Acuta73, i had click on the link. can u please explain to me how this would work with my win 7 computer because my digital camera is only compatible with windows xp not win 7. i'm really not understanding how this would work. thanks.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: are there any fujifilm digital cameras compatible with windows 7??*

Inside your camera is an 'XD-Memory-card' used to store the photos, it's rather like a plastic postage-stamp with some gold electrical-contacts on - It fits into the slot next to where the batteries are.

The card can be removed from the camera and slid into the appropriate slot in the card-reader which plugs into any spare USB slot on your PC - From there it will appear as another storage-drive in Windows-Explorer.

It doesn't need any software to use the reader so it's ready to go, straight out the packaging.

The particular reader that Acuta linked to will sit anywhere on your desk/table, within the length of the cable, so it can be placed anywhere convenient to hand.


----------



## sweetlady (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: are there any fujifilm digital cameras compatible with windows 7??*

WereBo, so the card- reader transfer the pictures thats on the memory card on to my computer. thats why i wouldn't have to buy another camera because the card reader is compatible with my win. 7 computer...right?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: are there any fujifilm digital cameras compatible with windows 7??*

Yep, that's it, the card-reader is compatible with all versions of Windows. There's a short video below showing how to use them - The reader might well look different than the one you get, but the principle is the same. Just look for the entry 'Removable Drive (x)' in the Win-Explorer left pane ('x' = the drive-letter assigned by Windows)


How to use a card reader - YouTube


----------



## sweetlady (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: are there any fujifilm digital cameras compatible with windows 7??*

wow i had watched the vid, and it looks very easy to do. thanks for both of your help!!!!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: are there any fujifilm digital cameras compatible with windows 7??*

You're welcome, it's what we're here for and it's a heckuva lot cheaper than a new camera :grin:

You can mark the thread as <Solved> from the 'Thread Tools' button near the top-right of the page :wink:


----------



## sweetlady (Aug 13, 2003)

Acuta73, i had got the same card reader from amazon that u had told me about and omg it's not compatible with my fujifilm xd-picture card H 512 MB memory card. now i have to send it back. the memory card wont fit in the card reader. can someone please direct me to the right card reader thats compatible with my fujifilm memory card?? ty.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Any of these *here* should do the trick - It's not really worth paying more for a multi-card reader, if you're only using it for the 1 XD-card, it's less fiddly if you get a 'dedicated' reader for just that card.


----------



## sweetlady (Aug 13, 2003)

thanks for the link, i'm going to look at some of those.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Until such time as this thread is happily resolved I am reverting it back to its unsolved state. 

You might like to wander around to a local retailer to check to see what is available and ensure that the device is compatible with your card and PC operating system .. you don't need to buy (unless there is some urgent need on your part) but take note of what is available before searching Amazon again


----------



## sweetlady (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: are there any fujifilm digital cameras compatible with windows 7??*

Done_Fishin, thanks!!!! i will look around first before i make my next purchase. i will probably go to best buy.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: are there any fujifilm digital cameras compatible with windows 7??*

Just mark the thread solved again when you are happy with your purchase & please let us know what you bought along with any comments about your choice, especially after using it a few times. It may well help others :wave:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: are there any fujifilm digital cameras compatible with windows 7??*

Just to add to the fray there is a software update on the Fuji web site for the A500 software and Windows 7/Vista> Fujifilm: Support & Contact Center: FinePix A500


----------



## sweetlady (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: are there any fujifilm digital cameras compatible with windows 7??*

why would u have to download this software??


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: are there any fujifilm digital cameras compatible with windows 7??*

It appears to be the software you have for your camera, but now updated to Win-7 :laugh:

Bear in mind though that transferring the pics from your camera to the PC (via cable and software) does eat your batteries, whereas a card-reader doesn't need the camera at all :wink:


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: are there any fujifilm digital cameras compatible with windows 7??*

I'm very sorry for the bum steer, sweetlady! I can't say I've noticed multi-card readers that wouldn't accept XD (I own a FinePix, as well), and just didn't look at the specs.

Glad you have it worked out, however!


----------



## sweetlady (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: are there any fujifilm digital cameras compatible with windows 7??*

WereBo... if i download the software, will i still have to get a card reader??


Acuta73... it's cool. i should have searched myself but i didn't. now i know it have to be compatible with xd.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: are there any fujifilm digital cameras compatible with windows 7??*

Yes that software will allow you to hook the camera up to the Windows 7 PC.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: are there any fujifilm digital cameras compatible with windows 7??*

You shouldn't need the card-reader if the software works ok, but you'll need to buy/recharge your batteries more often - The camera needs to be turned on for the software to transfer your photos to the PC.


----------



## sweetlady (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: are there any fujifilm digital cameras compatible with windows 7??*

ok... i understand with both of u are saying. i'm just going to download the software until i get the card reader. thanks for writing me back.


----------

